# de nuit / la nuit



## Anna-chonger

Bonjour,
pour exprimer le même sens qui est "pendant la nuit", pourquoi la différence entre "voyager _de_ nuit" et "travailler _la_ nuit" ?
Et puis est-ce que vous pouvez penser à d'autres cas comportant ces deux construction ?
Pour l'idée "pendant la journée", qu'est-ce que l'on dit ?
Merci bien !


----------



## Maître Capello

Les deux sont possibles : _travailler/voyager *de/la* nuit_. Je dirais seulement qu'il y a une infime nuance de sens entre les deux constructions :
_*de* nuit_ = quand il fait nuit/sombre
_*la* nuit_ = pendant la période du coucher au lever du soleil

Ainsi on peut dire _*la* nuit, *le* jour, *le* soir, *le* matin_, mais on ne peut que dire _*de* nuit_ et _*de* jour_, mais pas « _de soir_ » , etc.


----------



## Anna-chonger

D'accord, Maître, mais quand il fait sombre, c'est justement pendant la période de coucher au lever du soleil, donc toujours pas de différence.... ?


----------



## Ploupinet

Non, "de nuit" est moins restrictif si tu veux : l'action ne prend pas forcément toute la nuit !


----------



## Punky Zoé

Bonjour

Pour aller dans le sens de Ploupinet, il me semble que si on utilise "la nuit" ça a une valeur absolue, l'action se passe toujours la nuit au moins sur une assez longue durée ou selon une habitude, alors que lorsqu'on dit "de nuit" c'est une vérité relative, à un autre moment ce pourrait être de jour.

ex: je voyage la nuit = quand je voyage je choisis de voyager de/la nuit.
     je voyage de nuit = cette fois je voyage de nuit, mais il peut m'arriver de voyager de jour.

je travaille la nuit = mes horaires de travail sont de nuit
je travaille de nuit = en ce moment je travaille la nuit, mais à d'autres moments je travaille le matin ou l'après-midi.


----------



## itka

Ploup et Punky, je ne comprends pas cette distinction... Pour moi, c'est la même chose, je ne fais pas de différence entre :
_je travaille la nuit_ et _je travaille de nuit_...
Pour moi, dans les deux cas, le sens est _"je travaille pendant la nuit"_...


----------



## Maître Capello

Moi non plus, je ne ferais pas cette distinction-là… D'ailleurs, Ploup et Punky, la feriez-vous également pour ces phrases-ci ?

_Je préfère travailler *de* nuit_.
_Je préfère travailler *la* nuit_.


----------



## Punky Zoé

Mais alors pourquoi n'utilise-t-on pas indifféremment l'un ou l'autre ?


----------



## Ploupinet

Non, pas dans ce sens-là en effet...


----------



## Maître Capello

Punky Zoé said:


> Mais alors pourquoi n'utilise-t-on pas indifféremment l'un ou l'autre ?


Pour moi, c'est plus une question de style…


----------



## Punky Zoé

Maître Capello said:


> Ainsi on peut dire _*la* nuit, *le* jour, *le* soir, *le* matin_, mais on ne peut que dire _*de* nuit_ et _*de* jour_, mais pas « _de soir_ » , etc.


Dire je suis (planifié(e)/programmé(e)) de matin, d'après-midi ou de soir (plus rare) serait incorrect ?



Maître Capello said:


> Pour moi, c'est plus une question de style…


Je ne suis pas totalement convaincue...

"C'est beau une ville la nuit" n'est pas tout à fait équivalent à c'est beau une ville de nuit.


----------



## tilt

Je dirais que tous ceux qui travaillent _*de *nuit _travaillent _*la *nuit_, mais pas l'inverse :
- Quand on travaille _de nuit_, on fait un travail spécifiquement _nocturne_, c'est à dire qui ne peut pas être fait de jour (veilleur de nuit, gardien de phare, etc.)
- Quand on travaille _la nuit_, ce peut être un choix délibéré ou pratique.

D'où l'impossibilité de dire une _ville de nuit_, car une ville n'est pas spécifiquement nocturne, alors qu'un _oiseau de nuit _l'est.



Punky Zoé said:


> Dire je suis (planifié(e)/programmé(e)) de matin, d'après-midi ou de soir (plus rare) serait incorrect ?


Dans ce cas-là, je crois qu'on dirait plutôt _*du *matin, *de l'*après-midi, *du *soir_, non ?


----------



## Nicomon

Je fais un peu la même distinction que tilt.  Pour moi, travailler _de nuit_ c'est « être affecté au quart de nuit ». Pas toujours par choix. Une infirmière peut _travailler de nuit_, alors qu'elle préférerait un horaire de jour. 

_Travailler *la* nuit_, ce peut être par choix... ou par excès de zèle. Dans le cas d'un travailleur autonome, je dirais *la*_ nuit_. 
Mais bien sûr, ceux qui travaillent *de* nuit travaillent aussi (durant) *la *nuit.

Travailler « de soir » ne me gêne pas.  C'est courant chez nous, pour le quart de... soir, justement, soit de 16 h à minuit. Correct ou non?  Je ne sais pas... mais je l'entend régulièrement.

Pour ce qui est de _voyager_... je ferais les mêmes nuances que Pounquie.


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

Salut,

Moi, si je dis que je travaille de jour (cette semaine), c'est que j'ai aussi l'habitude de travailler de nuit (d'autres semaines)... Si ce n'est pas le cas, je dirais que je travaille le jour.


----------



## Maître Capello

Punky Zoé said:


> Dire je suis (planifié(e)/programmé(e)) de matin, d'après-midi ou de soir (plus rare) serait incorrect ?


« Je suis planifié de matin » ou  « Je suis de matin », dis-tu ? 

J'avoue ne pas comprendre un traître mot de ce que cela signifie ! 

Je ne connais que l'expression donnée par Tilt, soit _être *du* matin/soir_ pour dire que l'on préfère se lever tôt, respectivement se coucher tard… (Visiblement, moi, je suis du soir, vu l'heure qu'il est ! )


> Je ne suis pas totalement convaincue...


Ni moi non plus ; tout cela me semble bien irrationnel…


> "C'est beau une ville la nuit" n'est pas tout à fait équivalent à c'est beau une ville de nuit.


Ah ? Et quelle différence vois-tu ? Personnellement, je n'en vois pas, en tout cas pas du point de vue du sens. La seule chose qui me paraît être légèrement différente, c'est que l'on *oppose *implicitement *de nuit* à *de jour*, alors que *la nuit* est plus *descriptif*, plus *neutre*…


tilt said:


> D'où l'impossibilité de dire une _ville de nuit_, car une ville n'est pas spécifiquement nocturne, alors qu'un _oiseau de nuit _l'est.


Attention ! Le _de nuit_ dans _un oiseau *de nuit*_ ne joue pas du tout le même rôle que dans le cas qui nous occupe : il est adjectival et non adverbial, comme _une oie *du Canada*_…


Nicomon said:


> Travailler « de soir » ne me gêne pas.  C'est courant chez nous, pour le quart de... soir, justement, soit de 16 h à minuit. Correct ou non?  Je ne sais pas... mais je l'entend régulièrement.


Jamais entendu par ici…


----------



## Nicomon

Maître Capello said:


> Jamais entendu par ici…


Alors que dites-vous dans le cas des personnes qui ne travaillent ni de jour, ni de nuit, mais entre les deux? 

Nous - dans les cas des entreprises ou hôpitaux qui fonctionnent 24/24 - on a les :
_Quart de jour : 8 h à 16 h  = travailler de jour
Quart de soir : 16 h à 24 h = travailler de soir
Quart de nuit : 0:01 h à 8 h = travailler de nuit_

C'est d'une logique ma foi... très logique. Quoiqu'au fil des ans, les quarts soient devenus en réalité des tiers.

_Quart de travail _(que je ne crois pas courant ailleurs qu'au Québec) est ici une extension de cette définition :


> MAR. Période de service, de veille sur un navire. Homme, matelot, officier de quart; être de quart; prendre, rendre le quart; faire son quart; quart de nuit. Le quart était anciennement de six heures


----------



## Punky Zoé

Punky Zoé said:


> Dire je suis (planifié(e)/programmé(e)) de matin, d'après-midi ou de soir (plus rare) serait incorrect ?





Maître Capello said:


> « Je suis planifié de matin » ou  « Je suis de matin », dis-tu ?
> J'avoue ne pas comprendre un traître mot de ce que cela signifie !
> 
> Je ne connais que l'expression donnée par Tilt, soit _être *du* matin/soir_ pour dire que l'on préfère se lever tôt, respectivement se coucher tard… (Visiblement, moi, je suis du soir, vu l'heure qu'il est ! )


Être *du* matin c'est être plus en forme le matin [que le soir], être *de* matin c'est par exemple travailler dans l'équipe du matin, dans le cas d'un travail en équipe (en continu)



Punky Zoé said:


> "C'est beau une ville la nuit" n'est pas tout à fait équivalent à c'est beau une ville de nuit.





Maître Capello said:


> Ah ? Et quelle différence vois-tu ? Personnellement, je n'en vois pas, en tout cas pas du point de vue du sens. La seule chose qui me paraît être légèrement différente, c'est que l'on *oppose *implicitement *de nuit* à *de jour*, alors que *la nuit* est plus *descriptif*, plus *neutre*…


Dans "c'est beau une ville la nuit" (titre d'un roman de Richard Borhinger), j'entends ce qui se passe dans une ville la nuit, "c'est beau une ville de nuit" évoque plutôt l'aspect esthétique donné par l'éclairage de nuit.


----------



## Corsicum

Ploupinet said:


> Non, "de nuit" est moins restrictif si tu veux : l'action ne prend pas forcément toute la nuit !


Tout à fait d’accord.
je comprend aussi les différences caricaturées suivantes :
*De nuit* : *la nuit est incluse, mais pas exclusive*, il ne fait pas toujours nuit
_Il y a au moins un laps de temps pendant lequel il fait nuit_
Voyager la nuit, astreinte de nuit, un contrat de travail avec une astreinte de travail de nuit, ce n’est pas exclusivement la nuit.
On a des équipes de jour et des équipes de nuit
L’aube et le crépuscule sont les plus dangereux pour la conduite de nuit 
Je ne conduit pas par temps de pluie, même quand il y a des éclaircies

*La nuit* : *il n’y a que la nuit exclusivement*
_Il fait pratiquement toujours nuit au sens strict._
Je conduit uniquement quand il fait nuit,
je travaille uniquement quant il fait nuit,
Un contrat de travail pour travailler uniquement la nuit quand la visibilité est nulle.
Sur les autoroutes, on a des équipes spécialisées pour travailler le jour, d’autres équipes pour travailler la nuit, dans l’obscurité.
Je ne conduit pas quand il y a de la pluie, quand il pleut.

C’est une caricature, dans le langage courrant on fait rarement la disctinction, mais pour un contrat de travail il y a peut être une différence ?.
Pénibilité du travail de nuit.
Pénibilité du travail nocturne, la nuit.
Peut-on ou doit-on faire une différence …syndicale ? 
Un bain de minuit se prend quand il fait nuit, la nuit ou de nuit ?

*Du matin ou du soir* :
Il me semble que l’on dit fréquemment pour les équipes qui ont des horaires libres :
Certains sont du matin, d’autres du soir
Certains arrivent tôt du matin, d’autres partent tard le soir
Certains sont du matin et/ou du soir
D’autres ne sont ni du matin, ni du soir ! 

*Le matin ou le soir* :
Je travaille le matin ou le soir…en équipe de nuit ou de jour.

…pour les Canadiens ou ceux des Alpes : quand il neige ou par temps de neige, neigeux ?

_De nuit comme de jour, _
_du matin comme du soir,_
_Je suis vraiment trop bavard,_
_selon votre bon vouloir,_
_la nuit ou le jour,_
_Merci de tolérer mes abus d’élucubrations de la nuit ou du jour ?._


----------



## itka

> *De nuit* : *la nuit est incluse, mais pas exclusive*, il ne fait pas toujours nuit
> _Il y a au moins un laps de temps pendant lequel il fait nuit_
> Voyager* la* nuit, astreinte de nuit, un contrat de travail avec une astreinte de travail de nuit, ce n’est pas exclusivement la nuit.


Intéressant lapsus ! (calami et non calamiteux ). Tu vois, si tu n'y penses pas, tu mélanges allègrement les deux !

Les deux possibilités existent et ont chacune des emplois préférentiels, mais plus je vous lis, moins je ne sens de différence sémantique.


> De nuit : la nuit est incluse, mais pas exclusive, il ne fait pas toujours nuit...
> ...La nuit : il n’y a que la nuit exclusivement


Je ne suis pas d'accord. Si je voyage de nuit, il ne fait jour à aucun moment de mon voyage.


> Dans "c'est beau une ville la nuit" (titre d'un roman de Richard Borhinger), j'entends ce qui se passe dans une ville la nuit, "c'est beau une ville de nuit" évoque plutôt l'aspect esthétique donné par l'éclairage de nuit.


Pas d'accord, non plus. Si je parle de "Paris, la nuit" il peut s'agir aussi bien de l'esthétique que de l'ambiance... (peut-être pas dans le roman de Borhinger que je n'ai pas lu). Et rien ne m'empêche de vous montrer une photo de "Paris de nuit".


> - Quand on travaille _de nuit_, on fait un travail spécifiquement _nocturne_, c'est à dire qui ne peut pas être fait de jour (veilleur de nuit, gardien de phare, etc.)
> - Quand on travaille _la nuit_, ce peut être un choix délibéré ou pratique.


 Désolée, mais je ne vois pas du tout cette nuance. Beaucoup de gens choisissent de travailler _de nuit_, les veilleurs de nuit, pas de doute, ils travaillent _la _nuit et ceux qui font les trois-huit alors ? Ils choisissent ou pas quand ils sont _de nuit_, c'est-à-dire qu'ils font_ la nuit_ ?

Mais il y a un emploi de la préposition "de" qui a été  un peu évoqué plus haut et qui pourrait expliquer _"*de *nuit"._
Dans les expressions : "il est de quart", "il est de service", "il est du matin", "je suis de repos" (ou "de campo") je crois que c'est bien le même "de" que celui de "de nuit"... au moins dans "il travaille de nuit". Le "de" introduirait une modalité indiquant les circonstances...Pour le sens... franchement, ça ne change pas grand-chose ! (une fois de plus, je ne parle pas du québécois dont je ne sais rien à cet égard).


----------



## navajo

Quelle est l'option la plus correcte? ;les deux sont correctes?

-- Pendant des exercices militaires, nous devions faire un saut de nuit en parachute......

-- Pendant des exercices militaires, la nuit nous devions faire un saut en parachute.....

C'est un fait ponctuel.
Merci d'avance


----------



## Ploupinet

Je dirais plutôt "nous avons dû faire un saut de nuit en parachute", donc "de nuit", mais surtout avec un passé composé pour marquer la ponctualité !


----------



## navajo

mais pourquoi pas *la nuit*?


----------



## MaRong

Si c'est un fait ponctuel, la seconde phrase ne fonctionne pas. "La nuit, nous devions..." fait penser que c'est arriver plusieurs fois, régulièrement.

Je dirais "_Pendant des exercices militaires, *nous avons du* faire un saut *de nuit *en parachute_".

"La nuit", c'est forcément une nuit en particulier (mais alors le contexte doit préciser laquelle) ou alors la nuit de façon générale ("le matin, je me lève, la nuit, je dors").


----------

